# Swamp Juice or Freezin Fog Juice...Which is better for a chiller?



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

So, I just got my 1000w fogger today, and purchase a 1/2 gal fog juice from Wal Mart and tested the fogger out today. Either the fogger sucks or the fog juice sucks, because the amount of fog I'm getting isn't that great. Maybe I'm expecting too much, I dunno.

Anyway, I've known about Froggy's Fog for a while, but never had the need to purchase any of their products. I'm wanting to have low-lying fog and build a fog chiller, and Froggy's has a product for making low-lying fog called Freezin' Fog Juice. However, they have another product called Swamp Juice, which they say is thicker and has a longer hang time.

So, I have a couple of questions:
1. Has anyone ever used Froggy's products?
2. If so, would the Swamp Juice be a better choice over the Freezin' Fog Juice when using a chiller?

Oh, and I need a timer for my fogger. Any good suggestions for that? This is the fogger I purchased... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Walmart Juice Sucks*

Walmart juice sucks. Froggy's is the best. I got some out here in a group buy from Frighteners Ent. I got one of each (Swamp and Freezin) Both are great, but Freezin definately for your chiller. I recall someone actually posting videos of their comparison test either on this forum or that other halloween forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread about the two types of fog juice:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23268


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

good link Rox!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Freezin'-You must use a Fog Chilling Device to create Low Lying Fog Effects!

I think the difference is in water content, though I'm just guessing?


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Froggy had explained the difference to me as the Freezin is just as thick a fog as the Swamp juice, just less persistent. Meaning the Freezin will make just as thick of fog, it will dissipate quicker. As the fog hangs around it begins to come up to the ambient air temps and start to rise.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Fester sorry to correct you but me and Adam from Froggy's talk often and the freezing fog is better for a fog chiller. It has 10% higher glycol content than the swamp juice. The more glycol the thicker the fog. If you wish try the fire and rescue fog I think you will be happy.

Speeder


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Froggy's Freezin is what I use along with my fog chillers. For me I do think it works better than the cheap stuff I can buy in the local stores. I'm satisfied with the stuff and don't use anything else.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

In speaking with Chris one of the nights he stopped by we got an the subject of the Freezin vs the Swamp and that was what I was told as far as the difference.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

As I was told at the transworld show, the only difference between the two is that the swamp juice will last longer. They designed the freezin juice to disscipate quicker so not to rise. But I don't think Froggy is the best. I beleive the absolute best fluid is Rosco. But, it costs like $20 a liter. That is what we use at the fire academy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How did you test them? Have any video ?


Erebus said:


> As I was told at the transworld show, the only difference between the two is that the swamp juice will last longer. They designed the freezin juice to disscipate quicker so not to rise. But I don't think Froggy is the best. I beleive the absolute best fluid is Rosco. But, it costs like $20 a liter. That is what we use at the fire academy.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How did you test them? Have any video ?


Test which ones? The swamp vs freezin? I didn't. I said that "as I was told at the transworld show". Froggy's fog had a booth there and that is what the guy working the booth told me. I was planning on buying both and testing them out but they were out of the freezin by the time I bought mine so I just ended up getting the swamp juice. Or do you mean the Rosco fog compared to the froggy? I have access to 55 gallon drums of the Rosco fluid, but I feel bad taking it so I just buy my own from froggy. I do have 1 gallon of rosco though and it is super thick. I have video of the rosco fluid but I don't have video of the swamp. Once I get my chiller fixed, I will take a video of both and post it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to see the difference between rosco and froggy's.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Will do. I am getting all of the halloween stuff out this weekend so I will fix the chiller and take a video. I have a video by its self but it was windy when I did it. I can have the camparison sometime Saturday.

VID00020-20100118-2122.mp4 video by toyota4x405 - Photobucket


----------



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the Freezin Fog, and let me tell you. It is night and day better than that walmart crap. Froggys is REAL fog juice. You will love it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Froggy's fog juice is just damn sexy. I used it for the first time last year and it makes rich clingy tendril licking good fog. I didn't use a chiller, but i tried the swamp juice and the Freezin fog. Both are great, but I would think that freezin fog is the best for a chiller. 

Rock the Frog!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...DC "Froggy's fog juice is just damn sexy" still chuckling!


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

I used Froggy's two years ago for the first time. Let me tell everyone
that it is well worth the extra money over the cheap stuff. We actually set off the smoke alarm(ADT) in the house from going in and out a couple of times and had to tell ADT to turn it off for a couple of hours LOL.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

My only experience has been with the Swamp Juice. I used it both with and without a chiller. I was very very impressed in either case. In the future, I will check out the Freezin' fog juice just to make a comparison and because I am inherently curious.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to order some Freezin' Fog. I bought a 1000W machine for the first time last night. With the cheap stuff it overwhelmed the little plastic-box chiller I made. The ground fog rose pretty quickly in my garage. I need to make a better chiller, and I expect better-quality fog juice will also help.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe I am in the minority here but I used VEI's juice 3 years ago and Froggy's Freezin 2 years ago (both through the reverse Vortex chiller we all made from the monster chiller thread). Last year was rained out. The VEI blew the Froggy's away in my opinion. The VEI fog was thicker, longer lasting, rolled across a much larger area and was just nicer all around. In fact, the cul-de-sac and main street was quite foggy after it left the cemetery, kept going and started rising. Everything equipment-wise including placement was identical. 

I ordered another gallon of Froggy's this year because I was out of time and had to get something quick and wanted to give it one more chance but unless Froggy's is the greatest thing since sliced bread this year, I am going back to VEI.

And because I know someone is going to ask, I have a VEI V-930T chiller.


----------

